# some late night woodworking



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thought I would post some pic's of what I did in my shop over the last few nights.I finished installing my drawer guides and cut the last of my drawers to dimension for my lathe bench.I need to assemble the drawers and add some drawer fronts which will occur this weekend


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice work. Looks like Poplar.

Thanks for sharing. It is coming along nicely.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's really looking good.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thx…The drawers are ply and drawer fronts are Poplar.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice looking work, jeff!


----------

